# Designer mongrel



## tessybear (May 1, 2011)

I spent Sunday afternoon at the local hospice's annual fete and dog show- my daughter and I spent the wholetime shopping for toys for our new puppy! We came back armed with fluffy toys, treats etc. My (indifferent to dogs) hubby was there under sufferance (something about missing survival Sunday but don't feel sorry for him as he had played golf all morning) Fortunately he won a bottle of champagne on the tombola so even he perked up! 
Anyway I was just telling someone that we were getting a cockapoo and they just said 'oh no, not one of those designer mongrels!' What a cheek!


----------



## Jukee Doodles (Apr 5, 2011)

Hi Tessy,

What is wrong with a "Designer Mongrel" when they look a million dollars !!!???

Secondly (following years of people watching here) I predict that your current "indifferent to dogs" hubby will become more of a convert than even you expect xxx

Stephen x


----------



## tessybear (May 1, 2011)

Well I hope so Stephen, if he ever became a convert I might even be tempted to post a photo of them together on this forum- unknown to him of course!


----------



## Dylansmum (Oct 29, 2010)

They have a way of getting to a man's heart. My hubby gives Dylan a cuddle in bed every morning from about 5 to 6 am.


----------



## embee (Dec 27, 2010)

My hubby was kind of indifferent to start with and now adores Flo.

She tends to follow me about and when I sit down in the evening she'll always get up from whoever she is sitting with and come to me. The other evening I went over to the sofa to sit down and she just stayed snuggled up to hubby.

"Most unusual" I thought till I realised he had a handful or treats and was popping one in her mouth every now and then so she would stay cuddled up to him.

As soon as the treats were gone she got up and jumped on my lap to cries of "traitor, I'm not taking you for a walk tomorrow" from hubby.


----------



## jools (Nov 11, 2010)

tessybear said:


> I spent Sunday afternoon at the local hospice's annual fete and dog show- my daughter and I spent the wholetime shopping for toys for our new puppy! We came back armed with fluffy toys, treats etc. My (indifferent to dogs) hubby was there under sufferance (something about missing survival Sunday but don't feel sorry for him as he had played golf all morning) Fortunately he won a bottle of champagne on the tombola so even he perked up!
> Anyway I was just telling someone that we were getting a cockapoo and they just said 'oh no, not one of those designer mongrels!' What a cheek!


Have met lots like it - Don't worry about these silly little people who hate anything but the norm!!!!!  p.s.... tessy where in Surrey are you? We're in Haslemere - getting our little chap end of june can't wait!!!!


----------



## wilfiboy (Sep 18, 2010)

Who cares ... we can all keep the secret a little longer if some people have shallow views like that ... they really dont know what they are missing. We all love our cockapoo s and that all that counts.
My hubby.... quote "hello princess" in a very high pitched sqeeky voice to Mable when he comes home to a fabulous cockapoo welcome even when you've only been gone 15 mins x


----------



## tessybear (May 1, 2011)

Helen- dont you ever feel jealous of Dylan getting an hours cuddle with hubby every morning?!

Mandy- great story there's hope for my OH yet!

Jools- are you getting a Dexter too? Are you a fan of the show I'm an addict! I'm in Cobham by the way.


----------



## tessybear (May 1, 2011)

Karen you are right they dont know what they are missing- actually nor do I I dont even have mine yet!!!


----------



## Dylansmum (Oct 29, 2010)

tessybear said:


> Helen- dont you ever feel jealous of Dylan getting an hours cuddle with hubby every morning?!
> 
> Mandy- great story there's hope for my OH yet!
> 
> Jools- are you getting a Dexter too? Are you a fan of the show I'm an addict! I'm in Cobham by the way.


Jealous of hubby or Dylan?? Neither actually, I prefer to sleep that time of day!


----------



## jools (Nov 11, 2010)

Yes we getting a Dexter too - i looooove the show (didn't like the ending - very sad) but it was Dexter from america on here merrys dog (hope she doesn't mind) that swayed me!!! Cobhams not far - we should meet up when they're able to get out for walkies! Have you got piccies yet? I have some from the breeder but haven't figured on how to get them on here yet!


----------



## Sarette (Mar 21, 2011)

My hubby has always been keen to get a dog, but since he said yes, he's seemed a bit bored by the whole subject (I do whitter on about it alot I suppose haha)... Then on Saturday, we went to the Hadleigh Show (which was sooo much bigger than I had expected!) and there were loads of people who had taken their dogs along, so we were wandering around, "dog watching". I pointed out a cockapoo, and he went really mushy and said "oh I love that one" and kept asking me questions about them. He's now really excited! I am secretly hoping that the pup we choose will favour me hehe, but who knows!

Sarah xx


----------



## tessybear (May 1, 2011)

Jools-I didn't know there were 3 Dexters here! ( I too was quite traumatised by the show's ending!)

Sarah- I am also constantly twittering on about my future puppy and no doubt boring all my friends and workmates - thank goodness I can come here on this forum and let rip!


----------



## jools (Nov 11, 2010)

Im a dog bore too - thankgod i'm not the only one out there thats cockapoo mad!!!!!


----------



## wilfiboy (Sep 18, 2010)

Ooooh Tessy you're in for a treat, cant wait to meet both Dexters cant criticise about photos cos Im rubbish. Glad your hubby was pleased with a real life cockapoo ... I love cockapoo spotting when out have been tempted to stop the car and have had people stop when im walking either to ask what breed or to say they've got one x


----------



## Mez-UK (May 4, 2011)

What these people don't realise or remember is most pedigree dogs started out being crossed to achieve the perfect looking dog (oh I hate that I wish they would consider health!!!) but these so called "designer dogs" have enabled many people with allegies to own a dog because of their fur type-so just remind them of that-some pedigrees are in a awful state healthwise due to in breeding! forget the word designer think healthy well balanced hound its only a name its the dog that counts!!!


----------



## Ali79 (Mar 30, 2011)

I live in Norwich, Norfolk and have had nothing but lovely comments about Beau. Our vet said they are one of his favourite breeds and cannot understand why people are against hybrids. My Mum had to go into a care home due to a stroke and all the staff/residents are besotted with Beau especially one lady who announces to everyone "do you know what that puppy is and when they don't she says in a very loud voice IT'S A COCKAPOOOO" and everyone laughs and wants Beau to stay there as their resident dog. When walking her everyone comments on how gorgeous she is though I have to say if I hear one more "a Cocka whaaat!!!" I will probably scream. A lady asked what she was the other day and when I told her she said "oh I love the mixes"! Cockapoos rock!!!


----------



## jools (Nov 11, 2010)

Hey tessy love the pic of Dexter .......... hes gorgeous!!!


----------



## lady amanda (Nov 26, 2010)

SOME PEOPLE!! well who cares, they will just never know the love of the cockapoo.


----------



## Jude69 (Feb 15, 2011)

My 'indifferent' hubby is now like a besotted new daddy to our new pup Maxwell!!


----------



## lady amanda (Nov 26, 2010)

my hubby was afraid of all dogs...now in love


----------

